Ask HN: What is/are your favorite quote(s)? - kumarski
======
chroma
"Sometimes magic is just someone spending more time on something than anyone
else might reasonably expect." — Teller

I don't know if Teller intended it, but his observation applies to much more
than stage magic. The quote is from Esquire's feature of the mononymous
magician.[1] IMO, the whole article is worth a read.

1\.
[http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/interviews/a15810/telle...](http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/interviews/a15810/teller-
magician-interview-1012/)

~~~
joshschreuder
Great quote and article.

I have always admired Teller in particular. He's on a show currently called
Fool Us where he and Penn have to work out how performers' tricks work and the
respect and wonder on his face after each trick is great to see. I hope I have
that kind of ongoing love for my passions after decades pursuing them.

------
JoshTriplett
A few of my favorites on various topics:

I won't be able to answer all your questions. Rather, I can show you how to be
lost productively, and how to become comfortable not knowing things and
teaching yourself. -- David Humphrey, Mozilla developer

The most exciting phrase to hear in science, the one that heralds new
discoveries, is not 'Eureka!', but 'That's funny ...' \-- Isaac Asimov

There are better ways to earn a living than to prevent other people from
making use of one's contributions to computer science. -- Donald E. Knuth

"If you have an apple and I have an apple and we exchange apples then you and
I will still each have one apple. But if you have an idea and I have an idea
and we exchange these ideas, then each of us will have two ideas." \-- George
Bernard Shaw

I don't want to achieve immortality through my work; I want to achieve
immortality through not dying. -- Woody Allen

~~~
rayalez
Thanks, these are great!

------
erbdex
“To love. To be loved. To never forget your own insignificance. To never get
used to the unspeakable violence and the vulgar disparity of life around you.
To seek joy in the saddest places. To pursue beauty to its lair. To never
simplify what is complicated or complicate what is simple. To respect
strength, never power. Above all, to watch. To try and understand. To never
look away. And never, never to forget.”

― Arundhati Roy, The Cost of Living

------
akbarnama
Times of stress throughout my life have led me to turn, or return, to the
physical sciences, a world where there is no life, but also no death ---
Oliver Sacks

Each one of here today will at one time in our lives look upon a loved one who
is in need and ask the same question: We are willing help, Lord, but what, if
anything, is needed? For it is true we can seldom help those closest to us.
Either we don't know what part of ourselves to give or, more often than not,
the part we have to give is not wanted. And so it those we live with and
should know who elude us. But we can still love them - we can love completely
without complete understanding --- A River Runs Through It

Even though you can't expect to defeat the absurdity of the world, you must
make that attempt. That's morality, that's religion. That's art. That's life
--- (read somewhere)

On education ---

"And this I believe: that the free, exploring mind of the individual human is
the most valuable thing in the world. And this I would fight for: the freedom
of the mind to take any direction it wishes, undirected. And this I must fight
against: any idea, religion, or government which limits or destroys the
individual. This is what I am and what I am about."

"Education either functions as an instrument which is used to facilitate
integration of the younger generation into the logic of the present system and
bring about conformity or it becomes the practice of freedom, the means by
which men and women deal critically and creatively with reality and discover
how to participate in the transformation of their world"

------
eip
Can you imagine that a rocky, watery planet could have a soul, and that such a
soul could be released by a spent body? Can you imagine that the youthful soul
of the planet Mars might be dwelling elsewhere, re-establishing its essence on
more fertile soil? Souls, like seeds, blow on the winds. The chemistry of
spirit is not as restricted as flesh and blood.

Think of a sci-fi scenario where earth was shortly to be struck by a giant
comet. Comprehending a collision course, the people of earth could calculate
their extinction, and then make a radio appeal to all Universal stations to
accept the souls of earth. Each galactic station could put the case before
their government asking, “Do we want those beings here as refugees? Are they
worthy to be among us? Shall we send a travel beam to receive them or shall we
let them be cast adrift?” Would it be an easy decision, or would the soul
seeds of earth be turned away? Who would be taken? Who would not? Would it be
a collective agreement? What would be the terms? This metaphor should make you
think about who your are in a cosmic sense, and what your relationship to the
garden of earth might be.

------
TurboHaskal
“Coding in CoffeeScript is like having sex with a Lady-boy, from one side it’s
kind of like the real thing, but from the other you’re still sucking dick.”

— Anonymous CTO

------
redmaverick
"There are only two tragedies in life. One is not getting what one wants and
the other is...

.. getting it!"

~ Oscar Wilde

~~~
atmosx
Wilde must have the best ratio in 'famous quotes / lines written on paper'.

------
kleer001
"Nature is the great visible engine against which all other creative efforts
are measured. And creativity in nature has a curious distribution. It’s
something which accumulates through time." ~ Terrence McKenna

------
LarryMade2
"It's not that I'm so smart, it's just that I stay with problems longer."
Albert Einstein

------
a3n
It is difficult to get a man to understand something when his salary depends
upon his not understanding it.

Upton Sinclair

------
Praxilla
"All parts of the human body get tired eventually - except the tongue." \-
Konrad Adenauer

------
kumarski
Mine is:

The history of the world is the sum total of things that could have been
avoided.

~~~
Praxilla
That quote is from - Konrad Adenauer

Good one!

------
jimsojim
"Things lead to their opposites"

------
thorin
What one man can do, another man can do.

------
kumarski
Wow. I love this. Thanks everyone.

